# Titan Models 1:350 Klingon K'Tinga



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Man I feel like I’ve died and gone to Klingon Stovokor :thumbsup:.

After purchasing an Atomic City Studio Scale D-7 a number of months ago, I knew that I also wanted a large K’Tinga as well. After seeing Steve Neill’s unboxing video below for the Titan Models 1:350 K’Tinga, I ordered one and received it yesterday.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEjKMn4Pfh4

The 1:350 K'Tinga model is gorgeously detailed and awesome in size. For those wanting a 350 K’Tinga, $400+ shipping is not cheap but I am well pleased with the purchase and highly recommended it. 

I showed my wife the Titan kit along side an unbuilt '79 AMT ST:TMP K'Tinga. Prior to that I had played for her the movie clip of the 3 K'Tingas battling V'ger from ST:TMP to refresh her memory. Since she is not a model person at all, I expected to hear "$400..are you nuts?". But she was really taken with the Titan K'Tinga. She then gazed over at the AMT kit, shook her head a bit, and said "I can see why you wanted this new kit (referring to the Titan kit), it really looks like the movie Klingon ship". I suggested the AMT looked rather toyish in comparison and she just said "definitely".

I took a side by side photo of the Atomic City D-7, Titan K’Tinga, and an old AMT D-7 (that AMT D-7 sure is a cute “little” model). Please forgive the poor lighting and crappy camera. The photo doesn't begin to do any of these models justice but I just wanted to give some idea size of these models to each other for anyone interested.


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow! I cant afford 400$ for a single model..._yet_. This will be top of the list when I finish my other two. I think I would turn into a romulan bird of prey.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Like wise,can't afford one at the moment but maybe later in year,where can one purchase one of these beauty's 

cheers,
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Would get this in a heartbeat if Polar Lights ever offers it.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

It's so much better when the wife is on board! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

SteveR said:


> It's so much better when the wife is on board! :thumbsup:


Oh most definitely. Historically she always either just asked how much did that cost or just said that's nice and walked away when I show her new kits. This Titan K'tinga was the first kit ever she's ever picked up some of the pieces and closely examined them.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> Would get this in a heartbeat if Polar Lights ever offers it.


Was it back around 2005 when there was talk of Polar Lights working on a 350 K'Tinga? I was among those really disappoint when development got shelved. I knew of the resin K'Tinga kit for years, but figured that I would wait for a cheaper PL styrene version. I hope that still happens but who knows? 

Lighting this kit will be pretty easy except for the bridge dome (solid resin) but I have some ideas. Bulb is clear resin. Recent kit remastering included the red marker light on the top rear of the neck changed to clear resin and the implulse intake modified to be slotted (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tita...861.1073741863.499423906771739&type=1&theater) which is a nice touch. The kit is every bit the quality Steve indicated in his Youtube video. Very minimal flash (no more than a typical quality styrene kit) and no bubbles that I can see. The included large roll of paint masks appear to be for painting the entire ship and not just for the Klingon logos as I originally expected. This is going to be a cool build.

Still in awe of the size of this kit. And the Atomic City D-7 is really a monster at 305 scale. I just stood over the kits after taking the photo and marveled at the size of them like a kid at christmas. I have always been a huge fan of the classic Klingon Battle Cruiser since my first AMT kit pictured. Left it unpainted back in the day because I thought the black styrene gave it an even more threatning appearance.

After seeing it in person, having a 350 scale K'Tinga kit (whether by PL or Titan) is a MUST for anyone with the 350 Refit Enterprise IMHO. And the fact that the AMT Klingon BOP is also 350 scale is icing on the cake for a movie display.

Now about a 350 USS Excelsior to also display (freaking huge I know, but a guys gotta dream :thumbsup.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

"Was it back around 2005 when there was talk of Polar Lights working on a 350 K'Tinga?"

Yes. The same guy who created the 1/350 Refit CAD drawings and who gave comments on test shots to the factory in China had also been asked to then do drawings for the Ktinga in 1/350, to be followed by Voyager. But he reportedly spent a lot of time working on a fan fic Star Trek film, and by the time Racing Champions bought PL, the Enterprise was the only Star Trek kit for which molds had been machined. RC allowed that kit to proceed to recoup some money on the tooling, but that was the end of new Star Trek kits until the 1/1000 Enterprise-A came out about 5 years later. Dark times.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

So the 350 K'Tinga only got to some very preliminary development point back then? If so, Round 2 would really have to go through about the same fairly lengthy process if they produce a 350 K'Tinga that they did with the 350 TOS E. 

Like others here perhaps, I have been speculating on will they or won't they do a 350 K'Tinga. I guess I came to the conclusion if it happens at all, it will probably be a number of years down the road. And its got to make financial sense for them of course.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

GordonMitchell said:


> where can one purchase one of these beauty's
> 
> cheers,
> Gordon:thumbsup:


Titan has these on Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-350-scale...odel_Kit_US&hash=item417b48d0fa#ht_172wt_1085

or you can contact them directly via the e-mail address their web site: http://titansciencefiction.com/contact-us.html

It is about $10 cheaper as I recall to order direct than through EBay.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Last I heard, PL was waiting on the sales factor of the 1:350 E to see if it would be worth doing a 1:350 K'tinga. Haven't heard anything since.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> Last I heard, PL was waiting on the sales factor of the 1:350 E to see if it would be worth doing a 1:350 K'tinga. Haven't heard anything since.


I've been incredibly curious about how the 350 TOS E (and maybe also the 350 Refit reissue) have been selling. If Round 2 decides to do 350 Trek ships again, the K'Tinga would seem be the next one. I can definitely say the battle cruiser with its particularly unique shape (long neck and bulbous head) seems to really comes to life at 350 scale. That same long neck will presumably be structurally challenging in a 350 styrene kit (maybe a brass support rod like the resin kits?). 


For those who might get this Titan kit: I noted Steve Neill mentioning in his video immediately after the unboxing video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhtLAl0rWjg) that Eliot (Brown of Fedoratron I presume) was interested in upsizing his brass photo-etch fitting the AMT K'Tinga (www.fedoratron.com/ktinga.html) for the Titan kit. If so, that would be sweet.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sparky said:


> Oh most definitely. Historically she always either just asked how much did that cost or just said that's nice and walked away when I show her new kits. This Titan K'tinga was the first kit ever she's ever picked up some of the pieces and closely examined them.


I would think a nice dinner out with the wife and maybe a movie is in order, huh?


----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

My wife also asked how many of the 1/350 E kits could be selling. I'm thinking it can't be a lot. It's expensive and takes up a lot of space. It's a very niche product. 10k? 20k max?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

liskorea317 said:


> I would think a nice dinner out with the wife and maybe a movie is in order, huh?


Absolutely because per the old saying "if she ain't happy, you ain't happy" :tongue:.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Come on, Round2/Polar Lights/whoever!! PLEASE get an AFFORDABLE (i.e., $100 or less) version of this out there for us less-affluent but no less avid Trek modelers!! I want a K'Tinga to go with my 1:350 Bird of Prey and Refit!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

One of the things that finally push me to getting this Titan kit was coming across Jeff Bond's build of the 350 K'Tinga kit when it was produced as a Sovereign Replicas kit: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157626258527003

I especially like this view: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/5711192333/in/set-72157626258527003

Jeff, you really nailed it in my book! :thumbsup:.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sparky said:


> One of the things that finally push me to getting this Titan kit was coming across Jeff Bond's build of the 350 K'Tinga kit when it was produced as a Sovereign Replicas kit: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157626258527003
> 
> I especially like this view:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/5711192333/in/set-72157626258527003
> ...


Wow, YES!!!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Sparky said:


> One of the things that finally push me to getting this Titan kit was coming across Jeff Bond's build of the 350 K'Tinga kit when it was produced as a Sovereign Replicas kit: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157626258527003
> 
> I especially like this view:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/5711192333/in/set-72157626258527003
> ...


Damn fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh, sweet lordy... *drools all over keyboard*


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

*My Build*

Here is a short reference video





Unboxing Video





Prep Steps prior to building




and


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Calamus: I had viewed and bookmarked your K'Tinga unboxing video but was not aware that you had started construction. This is indeed awesome! Will definitely be following your buildup of the model. Your red flashing nav beacon on the neck came out well. On the kit that I received this piece is now clear resin so I am probably going to drill a shallow hole on the underside of the beacon and insert a red SMD LED. 

What appears to be the biggest challange is the red window lighting in the bridge tower dome since it is not clear resin. After giving it some thought, here's how I am thinking to approach it:

1. I believe the bridge dome has red lighted windows back side as well as the front (I think finally noted rear bridge dome windows on my bluray) 

2. Drill through the bridge dome tower horizontally front to back (using tiny bit) to cut out a rectangular slot all the way through.

3. Using clear thin styrene (if one can get it thin enough), create a rectangular piece that will slide into the cut horizontal opening. The piece would be rounded to match the surrounding contour on both ends. If the styrene piece wouldn't work, would just fill with clear epoxy.

4. Drill a hole vertically up through the bridge dome tower to the horizontal cut.

5. Insert the clear styrene piece.

6. Insert a red led up through the drilled vertical hole in the tower until it touches the clear styrene piece.

As far as the other windows in the solid resin piece, could use fiber optic. If though if a photoetch set should become availible, that would a great way to get rectangular windows. 

Otherwise the kit seems fairly straight forward to build. On Jeff Bond's build, the rear photo launcher tube seems to have a round photoetched piece to provide some detail there. Would definitely like to replicate that.


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

Good to hear your flasher piece came in clear, should save you a hour or more having to do what I did. Now I'm making the lower flasher from more clear acrylic. 

I am really considering doing my own PE set for this and if it turns out ok, I should be able to make another set. I also like the mesh over the impulse engines and it should be easy enough to do a set for those too as well as the bridge dome.

I was not able to find a piece of brass tube for the photon launcher so I used a piece of .003 sheet brass and rolled it around a sharpie pin to get the shape. That was thin enough that I was able to trim it with a pair of tiny scissors and finish off with 220 grit sand paper and polish with 600 grit for a smooth edge. 

Even with the missed needed clear parts and all the extra work I'm still loving this model.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Regarding the photon launcher, I am wondering if a hollow clear tube that is frosted on both sides might be used provide that orange glow which encompasses the entire interior of the photo launcher. I would like to obtain the effect seen around time mark 0:53 of your Youtube reference video. Going to see if I can locate the appropriate diameter hollow clear tube in which to experiment. 

A PE piece at the back of the clear tube to provide the star like shape and a big orange LED might look pretty neat.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

any one know how many 1/350 TOS and Refit's they sold ?


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

OK, this has been bugging me. The upper bridge deck hump in front of the tower;on the Titan kit it looks wrong to me without enough taper. Am I imagining things? It just doesnt look right to me.


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

onigiri said:


> OK, this has been bugging me. The upper bridge deck hump in front of the tower;on the Titan kit it looks wrong to me without enough taper. Am I imagining things? It just doesnt look right to me.


You are correct, it does not taper as much as the studio model and I will be increasing the taper on mine and restoring any lost detail. This should be easy to do as that is a solid chunk of resin. I will post some before and after pics once I finish my mod.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

1701ALover said:


> Come on, Round2/Polar Lights/whoever!! PLEASE get an AFFORDABLE (i.e., $100 or less) version of this out there for us less-affluent but no less avid Trek modelers!! I want a K'Tinga to go with my 1:350 Bird of Prey and Refit!


Doubtful it would be under $100. The refit is just barely under 100 and TOS Enterprise is way over. I guess it would depend on how many parts would be required, if they include any photo-etch or any other accessories. I guess it is possible but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> Doubtful it would be under $100. The refit is just barely under 100 and TOS Enterprise is way over. I guess it would depend on how many parts would be required, if they include any photo-etch or any other accessories. I guess it is possible but I wouldn't count on it.


I've always figured the average price Polar Lights 350 K'Tinga would be at least around $123. Not list, just the average price that you find it listed for after kit issue. That is based on it not having as wide of an appeal as the Enterprises and the cost of overseas manufacturing going up by the time it comes out. I have always thought the K'Tinga was every bit as cool looking as the Refit but bad guy ships never seem to sell as well as the good guy ship counterparts. 

Undoubtedly, there would be a separate packages for photo-etch and lights as with the TOS E.

I think a 350 styrene K'Tinga kit is still a possibily but not as confident as I was years ago. Would buy a couple of them if ever produced.


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

Thanks. Look forward to seeing the mod. They really should correct that on the kit, though.


Calamus said:


> You are correct, it does not taper as much as the studio model and I will be increasing the taper on mine and restoring any lost detail. This should be easy to do as that is a solid chunk of resin. I will post some before and after pics once I finish my mod.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

onigiri said:


> OK, this has been bugging me. The upper bridge deck hump in front of the tower;on the Titan kit it looks wrong to me without enough taper. Am I imagining things? It just doesnt look right to me.



I've also noticed that, beautiful looking kit but that always stuck out to me..


----------



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

*K'Tinga Reference Photos*

Folks,

Here's a few color reference photos of the motion control "beauty" pass of the K'Tinga model from TMP.

I've NO IDEA where these came from...


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

onigiri said:


> OK, this has been bugging me. The upper bridge deck hump in front of the tower;on the Titan kit it looks wrong to me without enough taper. Am I imagining things? It just doesnt look right to me.


Correcting that taper and lowering the height bridge dome tower behind it would just about make the kit perfect in my eyes. Very interested to watch what Calamus does to correct the taper. The tower lowering I am trying to work up the guts to attempt. Will see.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

RMBurnett said:


> Folks,
> 
> Here's a few color reference photos of the motion control "beauty" pass of the K'Tinga model from TMP.
> 
> I've NO IDEA where these came from...


Whoa! Those look like the original camera elements before compositing. I'd love to know where these came from. Though bluescreen was use for this sequence, the flip over shot used a black backing because they couldn't keep the blue backing in position for the wide camera move.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

RMBurnett said:


> Folks,
> 
> Here's a few color reference photos of the motion control "beauty" pass of the K'Tinga model from TMP.
> 
> I've NO IDEA where these came from...


HOLY CRAP. Thanks for posting those!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

RMBurnett said:


> Folks,
> 
> Here's a few color reference photos of the motion control "beauty" pass of the K'Tinga model from TMP.
> 
> I've NO IDEA where these came from...


Those are gorgeous, thanks!

Next Klingon kit I get, I want to paint it in that dark blueish-grey color scheme, just to switch it up from greens.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Great shots, thank you for posting those.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Hey Sparky & Calamus, I've been saving money for over a year and just received my kit just in time for the Holidays. I didn't get a set of instructions or painting template, did you? I wrote Titan and was told that an instruction guide was coming. Thanks for paving the way before me. I want to finish my Refit before the K'Tinga so I might not be getting to it before the end of the year. Michael


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

MJB said:


> Hey Sparky & Calamus, I've been saving money for over a year and just received my kit just in time for the Holidays. I didn't get a set of instructions or painting template, did you? I wrote Titan and was told that an instruction guide was coming. Thanks for paving the way before me. I want to finish my Refit before the K'Tinga so I might not be getting to it before the end of the year. Michael


Congrats of getting your K'Tinga, Michael. It's pretty nice, huh?

No instructions but received a large roll of painting masks for the entire ship. As far as instructions, nothing better than watching Calumus. His is definitely a build to follow:thumbsup:.

Jim


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

1701ALover said:


> Come on, Round2/Polar Lights/whoever!! PLEASE get an AFFORDABLE (i.e., $100 or less) version of this out there for us less-affluent but no less avid Trek modelers!! I want a K'Tinga to go with my 1:350 Bird of Prey and Refit!


Well, isn't it wonderful that our pleas have finally been heard!?


----------



## FoxTrot1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Martin, Fox here, agreed, it’s senational news that this kit has been revived and will hopefully come to fruition. I certainly recall the hype about the KTinga when the big 1701 was released, it was so much the next logical choice of kit to do, in response to ST The Motion Picture


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

RMBurnett said:


> Folks,
> 
> Here's a few color reference photos of the motion control "beauty" pass of the K'Tinga model from TMP.
> 
> I've NO IDEA where these came from...


Any other gems you have no idea where they came from? By all means, don't be stingy. :grin2:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*lenth*

I was aliitle worried when they said it was going to be 24 inchs long,always thought they wre the same, but I looked it up in the Trek encyclodedia, its a good 2oo feet shorter which brings it up to the middle of the saucer when measuring from the rear..................another tee shirt?:smile2:


----------

